# Around 200 ‘incredibly well-preserved’ skeletons found buried in sand at beach



## Timeshifter (Jul 4, 2021)

Now, of course they are saying this is from an ancient Christian burial site, bodies facing west etc.

But I ask, how do we know these poor folks were not put there 10 years ago? These folks did not die willingly, going on their contorted faces...



> The medieval burial site remained hidden in the sand in Wales for more than 1,000 years until it was exposed by stormy weather and natural erosion.
> 
> Archaeologists discovered the graves just below the surface of sand dunes at Whitesands Bay, a Blue Flag beach near St David’s in Pembrokeshire.










> Archaeologists discovered the graves just below the surface of sand dunes at Whitesands Bay, a Blue Flag beach near St David’s in Pembrokeshire.
> 
> The site is thought to be a medieval trading post with the bones – well preserved from being buried in the sand – said to belong to members of an early Christian community.



These could be anyone...  

Link Around 200 'incredibly well-preserved' skeletons found buried in sand at beach


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 4, 2021)

Imho, this could have been a normal graveyard or cemetery.

Burried in the sand at high tide sounds very sinister...
But I don't believe it is likely that they were burried in the sand dunes of a beach just above water line.

The water line has changed. 

If you research Cantrer Gwaelod (the country of underneath, or lowlands) there is much (suppressed) evidence that the water sea level has increased rapidly over the last thousand years of so.


----------



## Aida (Jul 10, 2021)

there has been so much slavery and displacement in this planet, that anything is possible


----------



## Maxresde (Jul 14, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Now, of course they are saying this is from an ancient Christian burial site, bodies facing west etc.
> 
> But I ask, how do we know these poor folks were not put there 10 years ago? These folks did not die willingly, going on their contorted faces...
> 
> ...


yes, i don't know anything about this, but i would definitely leave open the idea that they are much more recent than they are saying. They sure don't like look like they have been intermittently exposed to the ocean for 1,000 years.


----------



## Broken Agate (Jul 28, 2021)

They would have been washed out to sea centuries ago! I doubt there would be even a few scraps of bone left in the sand after all this time. We have also seen shoes supposedly dating to ancient Egypt, so I guess they expect us to believe anything.


----------



## Fexus (Aug 23, 2021)

A bit weird that archeologists out of all people discovered this when it was exposed by natural erosion. Anyone could have found it.
Ötzi, for example, was discovered by tourists taking a hike in the mountains, which sounds much more plausible... (although there are also strange coincidences in that story). Not to mention that Whitesands Bay is usually full of tourists...

Almost every time an article says "archeologists discovered", I'm more inclined to believe that it was set up or is only telling part of the truth. We already know that dinosaur bones (among many other things) are heavily gatekept and/or faked so what else do they fake or lock up?


----------



## Helia (Aug 23, 2021)

A serial killer laughs softly somewhere.


----------



## Fexus (Aug 23, 2021)

Helia said:


> A serial killer laughs softly somewhere.


Haha. That actually was something I had in mind too ^^. This could have been some secret ritual or a genocide disguised as a graveyard.


----------



## Helia (Aug 23, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Haha. That actually was something I had in mind too ^^. This could have been some secret ritual or a genocide disguised as a graveyard.


200 people is a relatively small number for a serial killer who evaded capture. 10 kills a year for 20 years? Less than one per month. My opinion is, that lots of "mass graves" are just works of serial killers and are not even old in the sense of geological old.
So many people go missing ever year, on every continent, even if 50% is trafficking and slave market stuff, the rest is surely victims of killers. Thats millions and millions of victims every year.


----------



## Sovereine (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, if there are any tooth fillings that would indicate modern... btw, the teeth look very sound, white and complete in the first pic.


----------



## DanFromMN (Aug 25, 2021)

Prove that it's over 1000 years old. 

just under the surface for years and years and years.  

PROVE IT.

someone stumbled upon a bunch of people some other people wanted to disappear.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 24, 2021)

"...exposed by stormy weather and natural erosion." Because these things never happened in the past at that location, apparently. 

"The site is thought to be a medieval trading post with the bones – well preserved from being buried in the sand – said to belong to members of an early Christian community."

Where are they getting all this information??  What differentiates a Christian skeleton from a non-Christian one? Also, does sand noallt preserve bodies better than other types of soil? There are well-preserved bodies found in bogs, too, with the skin, hair, and flesh still on them. It seems like anywhere that human remains are found just happens to be the perfect medium to preserve them.


----------



## Konrad from Ohrdruff (Jan 15, 2022)

Sovereine said:


> Well, if there are any tooth fillings that would indicate modern... btw, the teeth look very sound, white and complete in the first pic.


Hydroxilapatite, main component of teeth, does not remain white when subjected to the elements. It turns greyish-white, opaque like quartz, of which it partly consists. The feldspar components decay rather quickly and turn brownish-black before getting washed away, dissolved into caolinic clay. There used to be a pig farm around here, perhaps 80 years ago. I still find pig teeth that are hardly identifyable as such because their components are falling apart. They have the same measurements as in the books, i.e. they are fairly recent. They had no time to metamorph into pseudomorphic imprints because the components decay too rapidly out in the open, as is the case with natural granite which tends to look like giant rotting quartz onions after feldspar and mica are gone. The skeletons in this photo are not old, white teeth and the bones still look like bones. Chinese geopolymer casts. The flat spots around the skulls indicate the bottom of the cast. The archaeologists here tried their best to conceal that, but there are other examples where the perps placed the unrefined cast on a flat patch of sand without blending it in. Just my 2 cents, but if there is an archaeologist presenting a new dig, months or even years have been invested into building it out of NOTHING to uphold the status quo, dogma-wise. Bones do not survive in moist sand as they get consumed by all kinds of bugs. Within weeks they turn green and flaky and fall apart while stinking to high heaven. One of the advantages of the genocidalist profession: hiding millions of bodies is simple, when nobody knows what to look for. They don't look like what archaeologists are presenting but that's the intention of such ''news''.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 15, 2022)

Helia said:


> A serial killer laughs softly somewhere.


Given the satanic revelations of recent years & the elitists involvement - that's not as remote a possibility as one may think.


----------

